# Is my sig too big?



## RangerWickett (Apr 6, 2005)

Just curious, do you think my sig is too large?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

ya, it really is


----------



## Greylock (Apr 6, 2005)

Eye-grabbing, attractive, lots of good info, well laid out. Nice advertisement. Makes me want to get the book.

But it is a bit overwhelming. Not sure I want to see it every time I run across one of your posts. It is nicely done though. Maybe you could save it for another use. Or just in threads related to the subject.


----------



## Gez (Apr 6, 2005)

It is completely too big. And the huge "size matters" is overkill, beside I don't see how it relates to the product.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 6, 2005)

egads, That's Huge!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, a slight revision now.  Better?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 6, 2005)

Just be glad I didn't use this one.  Sadly, Robot Chicken stole my joke just this past weekend.

*Ron Jeremy Paladin*


----------



## DaveMage (Apr 6, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Just curious, do you think my sig is too large?




Sounds like you're asking if your clothes make you look fat.     

The woman asks: "Does this outfit make me look fat?"

The man's required response (if the answer is no): "Absolutely not!"

The man's required response (if the answer is yes): "No, but I'm not fond of the design..."
(Avoid whistling innocently)


----------



## sjmiller (Apr 6, 2005)

I honestly think that even the revised version is too large.  Why the need for the picture?  Your sig should be short and sweet.  It shouldn't look like a half page magazine ad.  That's just my thought, you may of course disagree.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

I think you're trying to put too much information into the sig. Its all great, as is the picture, but its just too big and distracting. Heck, I removed my Story Hour's banner because it was starting to bug me.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 6, 2005)

A .sig is supposed to be a _signature_, not a billboard.  A link or two is okay, but pimping products is for the News page.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 6, 2005)

Even though I understand the need to pimp your stuff, it is a might big even for my pushy tastes. 

joe b.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

How about an sblock to hold all of that?


----------



## driver8 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think my head exploded.


----------



## andargor (Apr 7, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Just be glad I didn't use this one.  Sadly, Robot Chicken stole my joke just this past weekend.
> 
> *Ron Jeremy Paladin*




That is just TOO FUNNY! 

Andargor


----------



## Zappo (Apr 7, 2005)

You're always on about it. "Will the girls like this? Will the girls like that? Is it too big? Is it too small?"


----------



## diaglo (Apr 7, 2005)

much better with the spoiler. even better for temptation for the curious.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> much better with the spoiler. even better for temptation for the curious.



Preach it. It's pretty cool now and doesn't taken up half the screen. Well done.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Much more manageable.  Cool.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 7, 2005)

Nifty.  Glad you like it.  I think I can finagle with the sig a bit more in the future, make it more interesting.  I noticed, though, that Firefox doesn't show the picture in the spoiler, I don't think.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

my firefox shows the picture


----------



## Darkness (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> my firefox shows the picture



So does mine. Maybe something with your settings?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 7, 2005)

New sig test...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heh, cool.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 8, 2005)

My firefox views the sig correctly.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 12, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Just curious, do you think my sig is too large?




You know damn well size doesn't matter.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 12, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> You know damn well size doesn't matter.




right. it's not the size of the wand. it's the magic in it. that counts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Menge besser.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 26, 2005)

Just a side-note: I "adblock" banner ads in sigs. If you want to hawk your product, be a man about it and buy space on the top of my screen at EN-World. (Those ads I don't block unless they're flashy and annoying.)

One sentence of text. That, and some brains behind your posts, will get me to look at your product, and maybe buy six copies for my gaming group.

Thanks, -- N

PS: "Adblock" ensures that I won't ever see an image (or flash file) hosted on your site ever again. Ah, how clean the web has become!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 26, 2005)

Nifft, I hope that doesn't apply to any ads I might have in my sig.  I certainly don't mean to offend. I only put up ads for E.N. Publishing's products, and that's mostly because Russ needs to save ad banner impressions for other people to buy.  To put our own ads in the top-page banners would be competing with ourselves.

As a browser of the boards, and as a person financially affiliated with EN World, I'll say that I don't mind people with product ads in their sigs, as long as they're not just spamming advertisements.  If a bit of free advertising in their sigs helps them be successful, it improves the chances of them being able to afford a banner ad, and it makes them feel that EN World is of more value to them.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 26, 2005)

Interestingly, I just got Firefox on my own computer.  On my friend's, it worked fine, but on mine, I can't seem to get spoiler tags to open up.  That's odd.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Interestingly, I just got Firefox on my own computer.  On my friend's, it worked fine, but on mine, I can't seem to get spoiler tags to open up.  That's odd.



 Indeed. When you first made it, it worked for me. Now, it doesn't any more.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2005)

*uses mod fu to check code*

When I put the /color tag outside the sblock, it works for me:

Mystery sig - Updated April 17, 2005
[sblock]Today - April 17th - is the birthday of Tri'ni Gren'eys, my dark elf imaginary friend. Happy birthday, Trin![/sblock]


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

yep, no open for me either


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, Darkness.  I'll fix it right away.  And you can fix your sig to something more appropriate to you.  *grin*


----------



## Darkness (Apr 26, 2005)

Glad I could help, mate. (BTW, I didn't change my sig - I merely put yours in a post. )


----------



## Nifft (Apr 27, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Nifft, I hope that doesn't apply to any ads I might have in my sig.  I certainly don't mean to offend. I only put up ads for E.N. Publishing's products, and that's mostly because Russ needs to save ad banner impressions for other people to buy.  To put our own ads in the top-page banners would be competing with ourselves.




While I hear what you're saying, I gotta tell you: *you set a bad example*. How would you like it if I put an giant bouncing flash ad for my product on each of my 4,000 posts? Now how would you like it if _everyone_ did that? It would make this place ugly.

As to competition, you say you don't want to compete with yourself? Well, putting your banner (via your sig) on my page _is_ competing for my attention with the banner on the top of your page.

If you want to serve me stuff that I want to click, make it text. Flashy ads really annoy some people. Google gets this. I hope you will, too.

Cheers, -- N


----------

